# Jacks Welcome to the neighborhood, Ben



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Most of us also have other pets besides our fish. We have Two cats also, our oldest is now 15 years old and our youngest is only 16 months old. The oldest has never held any interest in any of our tanks except to lay on mommy's lap at night and enjoy a peaceful night with no TV and the lights off except for the lights in the tanks and does enjoy looking at the fish and falling asleep in a warm lap. On the other hand there is our youngest (Jack) Who is very active driving us all nuts with his energy. The first hour after I set up Ben's tank I was passing the tank and found this active little boy saying hello to Ben. Since the first few hours of this activity and putting rolls of packing tape around and on the tank it has stopped. 

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=959932&stc=1&d=1548770074

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=959934&stc=1&d=1548770088


----------



## BetterGetABetta (Jan 17, 2019)

Red flag! Set up the kitty-cam when you're not home!!! hahahaha >


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

For the most part He leaves the tank alone. He does come up and peer in, but then turns around, and goes back to find a lap to curl up on. Ben comes up and looks at him flairs and goes back to whatever he was doing before. He knows he's safe from attack because the canopy will not allow a certain kitty cat to put his paws in. But we do keep an eye on him.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

:grin2:Is the canopy strong enough to support the full weight of Jack, when he eventually jumps up on it? Cos it is just a matter of time... :grin2:


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

So far it has been but With the help of the packing tape swabs around the tank on any surface he could get to to jump up (cats don't like being stuck to a surface ) I think I have it covered really well. it was only about 3 days he showed any interest, and the interest he shows now is only to tick me off when I'm sitting at my desk and he wants attention. He is a very loving cat that likes to show his affection by snuggling and patting your face with his paw and then there is the part of him laying on your lap. We love his attention.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

bluesamphire said:


> :grin2:Is the canopy strong enough to support the full weight of Jack, when he eventually jumps up on it? Cos it is just a matter of time... :grin2:


I found out the other day the canopy is strong enough to support Jack. I saw him (to late to stop him) jump up on my desk chair jump on top of the canopy and up to the top of the dry sink. Before I had the tank next to my desk he would jump to the dry sink and lay on top of it for hours and bat at anyone walking by (just letting you know he is there). He has done this twice now so I guess I"m going to have to put the tape rolls back up all around the tank and the shelf he jumps to to get on top of the dry sink. ( he hates the tape. It looks ugly but it does serve in keeping him down from there.) Nothing like the site of a cat stuck to the furniture. The look on his face is just so priceless. (confusion, and trying to get his feet unstuck, or if he sits down while trying to figure out his next move. It is so funny.)


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

Haha!
Nowt so curious as a cat...


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

He keeps it up curiosity will get the better of him or I will. LOL He tried it again today and looked so funny with his fanny stuck to the book shelf. ( he was just sitting there looking at me as if to say, I stuck now what.) He looked so confused. (this wasn't here a little while ago.) So you really don't want me up here??.


----------

